# We have at least 1 baby chick!



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

This is the first time letting our hen sit on eggs. They are starting to hatch!
View attachment 93831


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aw...she's pretty! Congrats! Our broody girl just hatched 5 out of six eggs we put under her...So much fun!!!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

She's sitting on 17 eggs so I think we should have several but right now I only see 1. Today is day 21. How long is too long?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

She'll probably lose interest in sitting on eggs very soon, and deal with her hatchlings. At that point, the remaining eggs should head to the compost heap.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is so cute. We did not get any of our own this year due to a fox in the henhouse. We ended up buying some to stick under our only broody hen. I miss it. Enjoy those little balls of fuzz.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

There are at least 6 or 7 under her now. I don't want to bother her too much and it's very hard to tell right now.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

so cool. I am waiting for my hen to hatch her eggs. She only has 7 eggs and most of those she stole so I have no idea what she will hatch out. lol


----------

